# Sponge Filter



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

can shrimps be fine in a well established sponge filter ALONE?

on one like This??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am assuming you mean "a well established aquarium with a sponge filter" and not to have the shrimp living inside the sponge filter.

If so, the answer is yes.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

oh yes, what I mean is being the sponge filter as the base and the only filter in the tank. because there's some other modifications that puts the sponge filter and the filter together.

anyway, thanks darkblade!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Lets say ill run this filter on another tank for 3weeks will it be ok to support a new tank instantly or do i need to put ammonia still?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

do this run the new sponge filter in the old tank for 3 weeks, after 3 weeks do a big water change and clean the old filter squeeze out the brown stuff in the water you just changed, dump that brown water now into the new tank and transfer the new sponge filter to the new tank.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> do this run the new sponge filter in the old tank for 3 weeks, after 3 weeks do a big water change and clean the old filter squeeze out the brown stuff in the water you just changed, dump that brown water now into the new tank and transfer the new sponge filter to the new tank.


Gotya! Just waiting till it arrives XD i bought 2 at wbay for $10 including shipping XD


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

good, use one on your canister filter and stick the air tubing from your paintball co2 in the sponge filter works wonders as a diffuser.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> good, use one on your canister filter and stick the air tubing from your paintball co2 in the sponge filter works wonders as a diffuser.


I was considering just this sponge filter alone, i kinda dont have the money to upgrade lol. Anyway ill run it for 3 weeks in the big tank


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

didn't you tell me you had a canister filter and since you bought 2 sponges filters you can use one of them on your canister filter and one alone.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> didn't you tell me you had a canister filter and since you bought 2 sponges filters you can use one of them on your canister filter and one alone.


Nope didnt said that, just said there are other modifications put through it, anyway ill see if i can fit it into a HOB filter


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> good, use one on your canister filter and stick the air tubing from your paintball co2 in the sponge filter works wonders as a diffuser.


good thinking. The only concern is that CO2 bubbles into the impeller reduces its life.


----------

